# Fri. 4/26 NBA/NHL Playoff TV Schedule



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

National Basketball Association
-------------------------------
New Jersey at Indiana, 8:30 p.m. - TNT, TSN

National Hockey League
----------------------
Ottawa at Philadelphia, 7 p.m. - ESPN, CCSN, CBC Ottawa
NY Islanders at Toronto, 7 p.m. - ESPN 2, MSG, CBC
Phoenix at San Jose, 10 p.m. - ESPN 2, FSN-Bay Area, Sportsnet

Canadian


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2002)

Both Star Choice + Expressvu will both be adding the CBC Ottawa feed tonight for the Flyers/Senators tonight (New channel # for SC feed 238)


----------

